# Diarsoothe for the "D"



## TheStand (Jul 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried this? Someone suggested. The comments I have read say that it works very well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Haven't heard of it, they don't list the ingredients on any website so hard to know what is actually in it. Is it the juice of the blackberries? From the roots or leaves?

I know my Mom had some strawberry extract for diarrhea. But it was from the roots and we swore the only reason it worked was it tasted so bad you'd make yourself well to avoid the next dose.


----------



## TheStand (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes I know. Another IBS patient sent me this description from the label...

ingredients- it's a proprietary blended blackberry concentrate and water. no chemicals, sugar or anything else...

I was asking because I also take Warfarin and blackberries are moderate in Vitamin K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you take Warfarin I would check with your doctor as you may need to be monitored carefully if you start anything like this new so if they need to adjust the dose they can do that.


----------



## TheStand (Jul 12, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> If you take Warfarin I would check with your doctor as you may need to be monitored carefully if you start anything like this new so if they need to adjust the dose they can do that.


Thanks, Kathleen... I'm an old hat at Warfarin. I self test weekly and adjust my dosage. I call in once every 2 months and report my readings. I normally stay around 2.4 to 2.8 so if I take this I will have to increase my dosage to stay at that range (about 2.5mg to 5mg a week).


----------



## itsmebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone tried the diarsoothe yet and if it worked?


----------

